# 1st time homeschooler...



## Two Tracks (Jul 13, 2013)

I love this forum, we are homeschooling our 10 yr old daughter this year, she'll be in the 5th grade. 1st time at homeschooling, we've wanted to for years and are finally putting our "fears" behind! Thankfully, we know a lot of homeschool families from our church and there is a "Fun Friday" near us for Homeschool families to join and have activities together from sports to art ect.. I'm still a bit nervous but excited as well. I'm sure to have questions... ~Chris


----------



## FCLady (Jan 23, 2011)

First timer here too! We have twin girls starting first grade with homeschooling. We did our kindergarten to work out the kinks and my capabilities!!! lol I am sooo excited to start first grade with them! Seems that all the homeschooler moms that got me interested have kids now in the high school age.


----------



## Two Tracks (Jul 13, 2013)

That's great your starting them off right, Hopefully you can find support in your area with kids your daughters age to enrich your experience's. I suspect this forum to be buzzing when school starts for most folks. ~Chris


----------



## jen74145 (Oct 31, 2006)

We are new as well. Kindergarten here.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Congratulations to all you newbies....from a "old time" homeschool mom, lol. Hard to believe my oldest is starting high school this year (at home, of course).


----------



## babydumpling25 (Oct 9, 2006)

Hello all fellow homeschooler. This is my second year with my kids. I do not like our local school district and I do not want my kids age 10 going into 5th grade and 13 going into 8 th grade at that school. I have found that the school district is the highest in the state for teen preg. and drug use. I just don't want my teen daughter there to be looked at as a new piece of meat and then....well I don't have faith in the school district. Now my son was always being bullied by little crap head kids that should know better by now. So after a short back ground. I am wondering if any of you fine home school mom's would have a child around 5 grade or so that would like to have a pen pal for this school year. My DS would like to work on his penmanship and try to make a new friend. He is in PA and would like someone outside of PA to communicate with. Someone that is willing to do this for longer then just a couple of letters. He has had them before that only wrote 1 or 2 and stopped. So if interested me please PM me. Thank you PS don't matter if it is a boy or a girl.


----------

